# 1000 Lumen Torch Only Â£1



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Might be a mistake but Amazon.co.uk are listing 1000 lumen Litexpress Workx 503 torches at Â£1 from Â£129.99. They are available at v near the RRP elsewhere. I have several of this brand and am very pleased. Postage Â£4 and might come from Germany. I've ordered these from from Amazon.de in the past and service from 4Tools is great. Big torch but v powerful.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for that Gary. Just ordered one, just 3 left now. Will wait and see what happens.

T


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

damn as i was ordering, the price went up to Â£49 just missed it

cheers anyway


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Â£50 now, bummer


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Sorry for the guys who missed out. Hope the Â£1 was genuine and not an error which won't be honoured by Amazon/the supplier.

Will update.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I saw it at the Â£1, but was not allowed to order to my address. Pretty narrow-minded of those folks!


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Many thanks for the heads up, I think I got the last one, whether I actually receive it remains to be seen.

The price has now shot up to Â£50, so fingers crossed that it was a kosher promo.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Have just been notified that my Â£1 torch has been despatched.


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

tall_tim said:


> Have just been notified that my Â£1 torch has been despatched.


Me too, and the estimated delivery date is tomorrow, but I'll forgive them if its a week or 2 late B)

Thanks to Gary for a stonking heads up...... thats the second fantastic bargain I've netted this weekend.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

:crybaby:


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Mine's arrived :thumbup:

I think the wife thought I'd bought her a giant king dong vibrator when she spotted the 2 foot long lump of black metal, and I asked her if she had 6 D Cell batteries to hand


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Mine will probably be waiting at home in the shed then. Better get some batteries on the way home.

Thanks again for the heads up Gary.


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

tall_tim said:


> Mine will probably be waiting at home in the shed then. Better get some batteries on the way home.
> 
> Thanks again for the heads up Gary.


Cheers Tim. Hope you like it. Mine was dispatched today.

Gary


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Indeed, it was waiting for me. Nicely built torch. Shame I forgot batteries! Not all is lost though, the missus is in Tesco at this very moment, hopefully she'll bring me a beer whilst she's there!


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

tall_tim said:


> Indeed, it was waiting for me. Nicely built torch. Shame I forgot batteries!


I don't think that I'll trust the velcro on the shoulder strap, I'll get the 710 to put a few stitches in it to make sure that it stays put...... but hey, it was only a quid so I shouldn't nit pick 

Batteries inserted, and boy is it bright B)


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Big Bad Boris said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed, it was waiting for me. Nicely built torch. Shame I forgot batteries!
> ...


Just been ouside playing - lit the garden up like a footy pitch! I wouldn't trust the strap either, but probably won't use it. Mine will be for when I'm on call and have to walk along river banks and so on in the dark. We have work torches but they are intrinsically safe jobbies, as we also get involved with chemical spills/gas leaks etc, but they aren't the brightest.

Edit. The missus got duracells which cost 10 times more than the torch itself!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

tall_tim said:


> Edit. The missus got duracells which cost 10 times more than the torch itself!


But they don't leak, do they? 

Sorry for being a smart ****.  The Procell version is better than the Gold Tops, IMHO. I haven't had a Procell leak in a Mag yet (I'm keeping an open mind, and open eyes).

Check ePray for deals on Procell D cells.:wink1:


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

tall_tim said:


> Big Bad Boris said:
> 
> 
> > tall_tim said:
> ...


I got 3 packs of JCB brand batteries for 59p a pack, they'll do until I see a good offer for rechargeables.

I probably won't be using it much until the winter arrives, when it'll be called into service for dog walking. If the mutt doesn't come back when he's called, I'll blind the bugger with the beam.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

:dummyspit: Still gutted i missed out


----------



## new2horology (Jun 28, 2010)

sparrow said:


> :dummyspit: Still gutted i missed out


argh!! wish I knew about this earlier


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Where is the torch?Enlight us :to_become_senile:

Is it real deal or some crazy mistake?


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Whether it was an intentional deal or a mistake torches ordered have been received for Â£1 (+Â£4 p&p).

Cheers

Gary


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------

